# Detriment to crappy feeding horror movies.



## Weeze (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8RHVDmJ0FI 

I lawled.

Oh, yeah,
this was shown to me by our dearest, Banned Exile in Thighville
may he rest in peace.


----------



## Emma (Apr 24, 2009)

Is he banned? Never thought that would happen, seemed to be alowed to do and say as he wants for years. lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 24, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> Is he banned? Never thought that would happen, seemed to be alowed to do and say as he wants for years. lol



Seconded. Whatever he said this time, must've been a doozy. 

Kinda sorry I missed it.


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

Banned as in banned forever? That sucks. 

I always enjoyed his blatant disregard for feelings and casual cruelty. He was like Mini's evil twin. But it's true, it seemed like he was alowed to say anything.

They probably got him on tax evasion...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

banned..really? i was just begining to like him.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 24, 2009)

A week's timeout was issued for unnecessary rudeness.

Unfortunately, the internet affords the opportunity to be rude and insulting without any repercussions other than possibly be denied access. Before the internet, doing this sort of thing got you punched in the nose, and so even the socially challenged learned how to behave.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

I think in the future computers should be built with a boxing glove inside them that actually punch you when you behave badly..or perhaps keys which give you electric shocks. hmmm..i better get this idea patented before anyone steals it!! lol


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> A week's timeout was issued for unnecessary rudeness.
> 
> Unfortunately, the internet affords the opportunity to be rude and insulting without any repercussions other than possibly be denied access. Before the internet, doing this sort of thing got you punched in the nose, and so even the socially challenged learned how to behave.



Well, if you keep feeling strongly about it, I could give you the number of some mobsters who are more than willing to write "touchable" on his elevator, written in accountant's blood. 

It'd send a message to rude posters everywhere.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 24, 2009)

lol
it's just a week, kids.
calm yo'selves.

Focus on video.


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 24, 2009)

Blows 'Feed' out of the water, but then again what doesn't.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL AT DAN BEING SOCIALLY CHALLENGED. 

Also this video was horrible.


----------



## DJ_S (May 5, 2009)

this video is so awful.


----------



## Blackbean (May 5, 2009)

It's amazing, I nominate it for 3 oscars!


----------



## Mini (May 6, 2009)

frankman said:


> Banned as in banned forever? That sucks.
> 
> I always enjoyed his blatant disregard for feelings and casual cruelty. He was like Mini's evil twin. But it's true, it seemed like he was alowed to say anything.
> 
> They probably got him on tax evasion...



Can I just say that I am incredibly amused at the idea of having an *evil* twin? 

Come, let me show you my list of infractions.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> A week's timeout was issued for unnecessary rudeness.
> 
> Unfortunately, the internet affords the opportunity to be rude and insulting without any repercussions other than possibly be denied access. Before the internet, doing this sort of thing got you punched in the nose, and so even the socially challenged learned how to behave.



put on your gloves chief


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2009)

frankman said:


> I always enjoyed his blatant disregard for feelings and casual cruelty.



pls speak at my funeral someday


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> LOL AT DAN BEING SOCIALLY CHALLENGED.
> 
> Also this video was horrible.



i hate you


----------



## KHayes666 (May 6, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> A week's timeout was issued for unnecessary rudeness.
> 
> Unfortunately, the internet affords the opportunity to be rude and insulting without any repercussions other than possibly be denied access. Before the internet, doing this sort of thing got you punched in the nose, and so even the socially challenged learned how to behave.



I wouldn't punch him in the nose for fear of literally knocking his head clean off due to his frame. Then again I have no reason for said nose punching anyway, he's never done anything to me.

Compared to all these other people who openly insult, harrass and make fun of other posters in many threads....HE got the ban? Don't you think its unfair?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

i really love BAD horror films!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2009)

yeah come on this was hilarious

HAVE A PEANUT

....

AND ANOTHER ONE

....

AND ANOTHER ONE


----------



## KHayes666 (May 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i really love BAD horror films!!!



Frankenfish, Deathbed, Miner's Massacre, Jesus Christ: Serial Rapist, Mr Jingles, Scarecrow......I could go on all day lol


----------



## BarbBBW (May 6, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Frankenfish, Deathbed, Miner's Massacre, Jesus Christ: Serial Rapist, Mr Jingles, Scarecrow......I could go on all day lol



wow ok,.. well so can we cuddle up and watch some??!:smitten:


----------



## Weeze (May 6, 2009)

Mini said:


> Can I just say that I am incredibly amused at the idea of having an *evil* twin?
> 
> Come, let me show you my list of infractions.



Sorry. doubt you'll measure up to the assholery of the small one.



exile in thighville said:


> put on your gloves chief



shut up you're dumb. 



KHayes666 said:


> I wouldn't punch him in the nose for fear of literally knocking his head clean off due to his frame. Then again I have no reason for said nose punching anyway, he's never done anything to me.
> 
> Compared to all these other people who openly insult, harrass and make fun of other posters in many threads....HE got the ban? Don't you think its unfair?



......... I can think of a few people I would prefer to see banned...



BarbBBW said:


> wow ok,.. well so can we cuddle up and watch some??!:smitten:



Married?


----------



## BarbBBW (May 7, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Sorry. doubt you'll measure up to the assholery of the small one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait so I am married so I cant cuddle? Mind your own buisness!! ARe you my husband? I DONT think so!


----------



## Weeze (May 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Wait so I am married so I cant cuddle? Mind your own buisness!! ARe you my husband? I DONT think so!



calm down.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 7, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ......... I can think of a few people I would prefer to see banned...



Maybe as a way to raise money for the site, there can be a reality show where one sassy individual will be banned...FOREVER!!!


----------



## marlowegarp (May 7, 2009)

Wow. For once I agree with a Youtube commentator. Why WOULD you make something this bad?


----------



## Weeze (May 8, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Maybe as a way to raise money for the site, there can be a reality show where one sassy individual will be banned...FOREVER!!!



Are you calling me sassy? :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Wait so I am married so I cant cuddle? Mind your own buisness!! ARe you my husband? I DONT think so!



lol I'm kinda agreeing with Krissy here. Not that I wouldn't mind cuddling with a growing bbw *pats Barb's tummy*.....just don't think your husband would like it if I did lol


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> lol I'm kinda agreeing with Krissy here. Not that I wouldn't mind cuddling with a growing bbw *pats Barb's tummy*.....just don't think your husband would like it if I did lol



really bad horror films,.. Jack frost, Jack frost 2 even worse!! LOVED it

And KHayes dear, I said cuddling on the couch watching a movie, but its all good. Now if I said, let me come over bring a really bad horror film and you can feed me cheesecakes while i was naked, and you were rubbing my tummy , or sit on your face, or i would lie you down and squash you with my body over yours as we watched the movie..... HMMMMM ok then be up in arms!!! hahah but it was just cuddling! Just making a point :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (May 9, 2009)

The video was hilariously stupid.

I <3 Dan long time.

I'm married and I don't see anything wrong with cuddling someone other than your spouse, it's not like cuddling requires penetration.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 9, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> The video was hilariously stupid.
> 
> I <3 Dan long time.
> 
> I'm married and I don't see anything wrong with cuddling someone other than your spouse, it's not like cuddling requires penetration.



haha very true!! thank you


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 9, 2009)

krismiss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8RHVDmJ0FI
> 
> I lawled.
> 
> ...


You have been SOOOOO repped for this.:wubu:


goofy girl said:


> 1)The video was hilariously stupid.
> 
> 2)I <3 Dan long time.
> 
> 3)I'm married and I don't see anything wrong with cuddling someone other than your spouse, it's not like cuddling requires penetration.



To your three points Goofy girl
1) agreed
2) agreed
3)It doesn't? I don't think you're doing it right

.....BUT THAT'S CRISCO - LMAO!


----------



## furious styles (May 9, 2009)

"there's always room for jello

.. but that's crisco!"

^ that's probably the single greatest oft repeated line i've ever heard


----------



## goofy girl (May 9, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You have been SOOOOO repped for this.:wubu:
> 
> 
> To your three points Goofy girl
> ...



I said it cuddling doesn't require penetration..I never said it isn't more fun without penetration


----------



## KerryNation (May 9, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Frankenfish, Deathbed, Miner's Massacre, Jesus Christ: Serial Rapist, Mr Jingles, Scarecrow......I could go on all day lol



On that note, let me inform you of something that you'll absolutely LOVE:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2009)

I see your Shark vs Octopus and I raise you..........






The movie opens with a midget in a top hat and coat-tails laughing manically as he's digging a grave.......not even Saving Ryan's Privates could top that.


----------



## Weeze (May 9, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> lol I'm kinda agreeing with Krissy here. Not that I wouldn't mind cuddling with a growing bbw *pats Barb's tummy*.....just don't think your husband would like it if I did lol



... Khayes.... agreed with me.... Should I call guiness?


----------



## goofy girl (May 9, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ... Khayes.... agreed with me.... Should I call guiness?



OMG I totally thought you meant the Guinness Irish Stout and kept hearing "Brilliant!" go through my mind. I now realize you (probably?) mean the World Record people :doh:


----------



## marlowegarp (May 9, 2009)

KerryNation said:


> On that note, let me inform you of something that you'll absolutely LOVE:



NOOO WWWAAAAYYY! Finally a worthy heir to Boa Vs. Python!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 10, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> NOOO WWWAAAAYYY! Finally a worthy heir to Boa Vs. Python!



which actually was the third movie in a series. 

Python 1 featured Will Wheaton, Robert Englund and.....the guy in That Thing You Do and People Under the Stairs.

However Python 2 was a lot less funny but more comical. After all, the main character was supposedly a fastball pitcher yet he threw softer than Jose Tartabull.

Still the best line was from Python 1, Larson see's Lewis pulling a gun on his friend and says "Lewis.....what the HELL are you doing?"


----------



## marlowegarp (May 10, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> which actually was the third movie in a series.
> 
> Python 1 featured Will Wheaton, Robert Englund and.....the guy in That Thing You Do and People Under the Stairs.
> 
> ...



Indeed. I believe there was also a Boa movie before that featuring only the boa. It's kind of a brilliant series. I mean all you really have to do is change the color in the CGI and you have a whole new terrible movie.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 10, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Indeed. I believe there was also a Boa movie before that featuring only the boa. It's kind of a *brilliant* series. I mean all you really have to do is change the color in the CGI and you have a whole new terrible movie.


----------



## Weeze (May 11, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ... Khayes.... agreed with me.... Should I call guiness?



let me tell you a secret....

I had no idea where the hell i was going with that in the first place.

that's pretty much gone for every post i've made in this thread, actually.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 11, 2009)

I think you may have wanted to call Ripley's (as it sounds so unbelievable) rather than Guiness. If you were saying that the heir to Feed here is based on your life and you actually weigh 3009 pounds, THEN you wanna call Guiness.


----------



## Weeze (May 11, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> I think you may have wanted to call Ripley's (as it sounds so unbelievable) rather than Guiness. If you were saying that the heir to Feed here is based on your life and you actually weigh 3009 pounds, THEN you wanna call Guiness.



it was unbelievable. haha.
the sass was going to my head and I couldn't think clearly


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2009)

All I can say is:

S.I.C.K. sucks


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> All I can say is:
> 
> S.I.C.K. sucks



wow clowns kinda scare me to start with!!!! Hmm wonder if i could handle this movie?? Looks great!!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> wow clowns kinda scare me to start with!!!! Hmm wonder if i could handle this movie?? Looks great!!



I should have gone into detail.....actually the clown in the movie is NOTHING like the cover art.

In fact most FFA's could enjoy the movie for about 5 seconds because the clown has to be 300 pounds at least.

The plot is just horrendous, the lighting is attrocious and the acting, HA!

Unless you're into sex scenes, nothing is remotely good about the movie.


----------



## GutsGirl (May 19, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i really love BAD horror films!!!



PM me 'cause I can recommend a ton of bad horror.  I went through just about an entire video's store's collection of horror in about one or two years (I did skip the vast majority of the haunted house stuff, because that's not really my favorite sub-sub-genre of horror).


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I should have gone into detail.....actually the clown in the movie is NOTHING like the cover art.
> 
> In fact most FFA's could enjoy the movie for about 5 seconds because the clown has to be 300 pounds at least.
> 
> ...


 uh yeah now i have to rent it lol



GutsGirl said:


> PM me 'cause I can recommend a ton of bad horror.  I went through just about an entire video's store's collection of horror in about one or two years (I did skip the vast majority of the haunted house stuff, because that's not really my favorite sub-sub-genre of horror).


you got it one PM coming up!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> really bad horror films,.. Jack frost, Jack frost 2 even worse!! LOVED it
> 
> And KHayes dear, I said cuddling on the couch watching a movie, but its all good. Now if I said, let me come over bring a really bad horror film and you can feed me cheesecakes while i was naked, and you were rubbing my tummy , or sit on your face, or i would lie you down and squash you with my body over yours as we watched the movie..... HMMMMM ok then be up in arms!!! hahah but it was just cuddling! Just making a point :bow:



Screw them Barb, I'll be right over! And I'm bringing a pizza platter and wine coolers. :wubu::eat1::wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Screw them Barb, I'll be right over! And I'm bringing a pizza platter and wine coolers. :wubu::eat1::wubu:



OMG Lilly!! Pleaseee doo!!! Although I have a feeling We wouldnt see much of the movies!! hahahhaha


----------

